# Here's why....



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

...you can never find a clerk at HD.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your a wild a crazy guy Gene.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's funny, Gene.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll just watch from the end, there ain't no way I'm going down *that* aisle.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

very funny! thanks for the laugh.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I gotta get to the HD.

Nobody told me there was a party goin' on!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Good one Gene.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

now i under stand 
too funny


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't see any feathers listed.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What do you mean…..NO sexbolts?????


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, Jim. 
It's a guy place. The chains and ropes aren't velvet covered, neither.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Next time I go up there I'm taking a can of Whipped Cream!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats funny!


----------

